# COLONOSCOPY and HEMOCLIP



## nsteinhauser (Feb 10, 2011)

Physician did a colonoscopy on a pt and removed a polyp with a snare.  He then placed a hemoclip on the spot to 'prevent bleeding complications.'

45385?
-or-
45385 and 45382?     

If you could provide rationale with your answer, that would be great. I don't want to add the 45382 because it seems like controlling the bleed after removal of the polyp should be included in the 45385...but .....wondering if anyone out there had anything to verify if that was correct.        

Thanks!


----------



## aljones1980 (Feb 11, 2011)

I see the same issue as well where I work.  I would only code the 45385 and not 45382 since the bleeding would be resulting from the polypectomy. However, it is allowed with a modifier per Medicare CCI. Hope this helps!
Amanda Jones, CPC


----------



## ASC CODER (Feb 11, 2011)

because the Prevention and or Bleeding was or would be caused by the polyp removal it is included in 45385.


----------

